# white + brown



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

we have discussed about white with blue, white with red, now I have a recessive white cock with a brown hen, what kinda chicks will they produce.

I know recessive white may hide any pattern underneath, I know the 3 generation of this white cock are all recessive white.

However, I have no idea of the background of this hen. she has very unique brown colour, i know brown is kinda recessive gene as well.

just curious what kinda chicks will they have


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

White is white no matter what color you mate it to. The fact that your white is from many generations of whites makes it all the more unpredictable. Mate them and you'll learn what color your white really is. Post pics of the babies after they are weaned and maybe we can determine the color genetics of the white parent.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

To answer the first question, Brown is recessive so unless the white carries brown none of the offspring will be brown. All the cocks will carry it though.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> To answer the first question, Brown is recessi
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


And that's almost all that we know. If you are certain that the white is recessive white then we also know that all of the young will carry it.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

so the chicks can be any colour? I do not think the cock carry brown gene.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

dingweding said:


> so the chicks can be any colour? I do not think the cock carry brown gene.


it would be nice if you can post picture of them. These pigeon experts in here can explain you more consist details.

yes i think you may get whatever is hidden beneth the hen and cock. 

like NZ_pigeon said, 

All offspring cock birds will either carries r white or r brown,( i dont know if they can carry both rr color....
and all offspring hen will only carries rr white no rr brown.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

A bird can carry recessive white and brown for sure. I am unsure why you have rr brown, The gene is brown, RR is a shorthand way that some people write recessive red, And RW being recessive white, There is no such rr brown or rr white genes.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

I had a plain white hen and a brown male.Both of them mated and the child was plain white like her mother.
-Rubeena


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

rasheed.rubeena said:


> I had a plain white hen and a brown male.Both of them mated and the child was plain white like her mother.
> -Rubeena


really? that is interesting


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

rasheed.rubeena said:


> I had a plain white hen and a brown male.Both of them mated and the child was plain white like her mother.
> -Rubeena


This outcome indicates that your brown cock carries rec. white. Also, if the youngster is a hen then you can be sure that it is genetically brown, (if its color was being expressed it would be brown).


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

tmaas said:


> This outcome indicates that your brown cock carries rec. white. Also, if the youngster is a hen then you can be sure that it is genetically brown, (if its color was being expressed it would be brown).


I most probably think it was a hen and it was plain white.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

rasheed.rubeena said:


> I most probably think it was a hen and it was plain white.


It can be a r white hen. Since both parents carries rec. White.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> A bird can carry recessive white and brown for sure. I am unsure why you have rr brown, The gene is brown, RR is a shorthand way that some people write recessive red, And RW being recessive white, There is no such rr brown or rr white genes.


Lolz I have typo.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

tmaas said:


> This outcome indicates that your brown cock carries rec. white. Also, if the youngster is a hen then you can be sure that it is genetically brown, (if its color was being expressed it would be brown).


If you mate the young white hen back to its father then the offspring will be white or brown only, if rec. red or dilute are not being carried in the brown father.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

i have many recessive white, it's true that all babies carry white but,when mating them with solid color they just give pied and grizzle babies..


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Albannai said:


> i have many recessive white, it's true that all babies carry white but,when mating them with solid color they just give pied and grizzle babies..


A white pigeon can be one or all of the following.
-Pied, to the extreme that the entire bird is white.
-Homozygous grizzle.
-Recessive white.
The white bird that we are discussing on this thread has proven to be rec. white or an extreme pied white ((dominant pied), some pied genes are recessive).


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

tmaas said:


> The white bird that we are discussing on this thread has proven to be rec. white or an extreme pied white ((dominant pied), some pied genes are recessive).


that's right , but if you mate a recessive white with a solid color you may or, i think mostly you get pied.. i have 4th generation from one pair. total 31 white homer. they still giving me pied when i mate thwm with a solid color..


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Albannai, your whites are possibly pied factor being masked by recessive white, so when mated to solid color birds, who do not carry rec. white, the dominant pied expression is realized.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

so highly likely I will get a pied chick? that is disappointing, I hope they will give me some interesting colour offspring.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

dingweding said:


> so highly likely I will get a pied chick? that is disappointing, I hope they will give me some interesting colour offspring.


The likelyhood of pied genes being present in your white is highly dependent upon what breed your realing with. If it's a carrier, barb, dragoon, etc., wherein pied is rare, then all young will be white or solid color. If it's a homer.... then pied is likely present. The only way to learn is to mate them and raise a few young and report back to us.


----------

